# My first real show



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

It sounds like you did great, Wendy. That looks like one heck of an impressive result, especially for your first show. Good for you that you are able to stick with it and I just want to say that I am so proud of you. So many people would have given up long ago with everything you have gone through. You are a very courageous woman and I am proud to know you.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I am sooo proud of you wendy!!!!!!!!

WOOT WOOT! You overcame your fear and I am just as proud of you today, as I was when you called me yesterday!!!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Wow, that is very impressive. Congratulations! Lots of people overcoming fears this week. Must be something in the air besides volcanic ash.


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

Thats soooo awesome! I don't think I have been in a class with 25 people, that seems like a major traffic jam lol


----------



## writer23 (Apr 6, 2010)

A massive CONGRATS!


----------



## centrestableswendy (Dec 21, 2008)

Thank you everyone. The love and support means so much. Cecillia, they were smart enough to divide the advanced classes into 2 groups, thank goodness. I wanted to leave the ring as soon as I walked in, but my trainer(I LOVE her) actually told the gate person I was NOT allowed to leave the ring, lol. Next show is this Sunday!


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

Good on your trainer  Oooh have a blast and get someone to take photos. I love seeing people in action. You will do awesome!


----------



## centrestableswendy (Dec 21, 2008)

We didn't have anyone to take pictures this past Saturday, but we will have someone on Sunday!


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

All that is missing is pics!!! if you can try to take some at your next show!! sounds like you kicked some serious butt with such a nice turn out!! GREAT JOB


----------



## centrestableswendy (Dec 21, 2008)

Thank you! I'm still a little nervous, but I know I can do it. Sunday's show got moved to tomorrow(Saturday) due to rain coming. I will get pics somehow!!


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

Can't wait, best of luck!! Just remember to breath, drink water and eat something. If I don't eat some protein the morning of a show the nerves give me the shakes


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Congratulations!!!!

Great job!!!


----------



## EventersBabe (Oct 1, 2009)

Thats pretty good for your first show  dont stress out from what you got or how your trainer was you need to find a good trainer but you did really well


----------



## Ridehorses99 (Dec 23, 2009)

Congratulations. That is a fantastic accomplishment. Don't forget to take time to smell the roses and enjoy your success !!!
And yes, we do want pictures.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

That's great! Well done! I know your going to do really well at your next show 

Be sure to take photo's


----------



## centrestableswendy (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks guys. My trainer is AWESOME and I LOVE her. I ended up not showing this past Saturday, because I was having hip problems, and my horse was being a moron. He almost got my trainer off 3 times. She showed him in lows, and got Reserve with him.


----------

